# Goblin Mini - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (8/7/15)

*










NOW IN STOCK!!!*

The Youde Goblin Mini RTA is the world’s shortest 3mL tank atomizer at only 28mm tall. It still sports adjustable airflow with a new clock type adjustable airway design w/ crescent shaped air vent hole.

The Youde Goblin Mini is exactly as the name suggests. It’s a mini version of the Youde Goblin RTA. At only 28mm tall, sure it's small, but this little guy can hold about 3mL of juice. Airflow comes from the bottom of the device via a cutout section and uses a clock type airflow adjustment and supposedly has more airflow than its bigger brother. The RTA also comes with a single coil adapter for those who like the single coil style builds. This RTA will tend to the need of both dual and single coil builders out there.



*Goblin Mini comes with*

1 x Goblin mini RTA tank

1 x Spare glass tube and glass drip tip

1 x Accessory bag of screws and rubber o-rings


GET YOURS HERE:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/pre-order-goblin-mini-by-youde

Reactions: Like 3


----------

